# aqualand marina



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll be trying my luck at Aqualand Marina near the 301 bridge in the morning if anyone wants to join me. If you don't know, it's 301 south, r at yellow flashing light before toll bridge. Pay marina 4 for car and 2 per additional person (1 car 3 people is 8), and fish the shore. I'll report from location.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

what time are you going to be there, im heading that way in the morning


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm thinking 8 am until 1 pm or so.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Great morning to be fishing. I've got a big stretch of beach to myself. 12'er with cut spot and 9 fter with bw alternatives. Sun coming up behind me. Picturesque.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Trevor!! Are you testing out those new reels??


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm assuming you know he sold the reels to someone who called him and I didn't get them. If not, yeah, no point in saying I'll take it if they post their phone number I guess?

Having fun. Caught a 23 inch rockfish on fresh cut white perch. Caught 2 good sized catfish. 2 white perch. Getting ready to leave though...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

2 more big catfish. Starting to pack it up now.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm assuming you know he sold the reels to someone who called him and I didn't get them. If not, yeah, no point in saying I'll take it if they post their phone number I guess?
> 
> Having fun. Caught a 23 inch rockfish on fresh cut white perch. Caught 2 good sized catfish. 2 white perch. Getting ready to leave though...


No, I truly didn't know that. That's just wrong. Sorry to hear that. 

Nice striper! At least you got some pullage. I may be hitting AI soon, the convicts are going to start showing up in force in soon. Maybe we can get you and CT to go.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If itKs a saturday or monday, I'm game.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*How come*

you did not use the park across the river? It is free. We have talked about this before, but it has been a long time since I had been to the park. I read somewhere that the park is closed at night. I am just curious.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That's right. The water is really shallow over at the free park in Va. The park closes at sundown. Aqualand closes at 5:30 pm. But, the water is deeper on the MD side. 

Here is the rockfish (pictures taken by my 10 yr old):


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

another shot (also by 10 yr old):


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I know I am basically having a conversation with myself on this thread. Hopefully, you'll all forgive me. I hate fishing in crowds. I thought I'd share a picture of what fishing at Aqualand Marina was like in case more of you try it in the future...


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL


```
HuskyMD
"I know I am basically having a conversation with myself on this thread."
```
Nice info... looks like a great place. My next ??? would be, if it was good for surf fishing but I see one of the pictures some nice place to set the sand spike,
Great Pictures and great catch...:fishing:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

nice! thanks for the report


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

WDinarte said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You back your car up to the sand, so you can basically fish from your car. Nice.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm, that seems like a good place to put a yak in...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hmm, that seems like a good place to put a yak in...


I second that!  Great report and pics... this spot will definitely be put on the "to fish" list! 

MYT


----------



## apbtlvr (Sep 17, 2010)

It's been a while since I've fished there but the warm water discharge by Aqualand traditionally holds really nice fish during the colder months. I've seen 20+lb fish taken on flies & bucktails thrown right into the discharge plume. 

Mind you, most of this is fishing from boats but it might be possible to get close enough to cast a bait. Some years back, my buddy took this Striper at the discharge and caught bigger fish that same day. Shore access might be more restricted now than in years past, but may still enable one to get close enough to fish with surf gear. Might be worth trying, especially on an incoming tide.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I think it would be a great place to launch a yak.


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

HuskyMD

I might go there and give it a try. How much do you have to pay to get in and how late can you stay? About how far is that channel drop off from shore? I assume using cut perch? Can you wade out there? Sorry too many questions.

thanks!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

rongcon1 said:


> HuskyMD
> 
> I might go there and give it a try. How much do you have to pay to get in and how late can you stay? About how far is that channel drop off from shore? I assume using cut perch? Can you wade out there? Sorry too many questions.
> 
> thanks!


When I was there it opened at 8 am and closed at 5:30 PM. However, she mentioned they were moving there hours back soon. I'd google Aqualand Marina and give them a call and find out.

The charge was $4 to fish the beach. Sure, you could wade... I don't know how far the channel was. I was catching most of the big stuff on a 9' baitcaster that was probably only 60 yards out.

Yep, cut white perch.


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> When I was there it opened at 8 am and closed at 5:30 PM. However, she mentioned they were moving there hours back soon. I'd google Aqualand Marina and give them a call and find out.
> 
> The charge was $4 to fish the beach. Sure, you could wade... I don't know how far the channel was. I was catching most of the big stuff on a 9' baitcaster that was probably only 60 yards out.
> 
> Yep, cut white perch.


With Maryland Saltware license too? :fishing:

When you're going back out again. I might join you.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You are fine with a VA license.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice report Husky, the beasts will be there in the winter then by mid Jan nets will be strung just down stream of the outflow and the game ends (but I think schoolies can slip through the mesh). Don't over look the docks if they still let you fish there for perch and LMB. 

I wouldn't wade the river there, especially if you are fat.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Lipyourown said:


> Nice report Husky, the beasts will be there in the winter then by mid Jan nets will be strung just down stream of the outflow and the game ends (but I think schoolies can slip through the mesh). Don't over look the docks if they still let you fish there for perch and LMB.
> 
> I wouldn't wade the river there, especially if you are fat.


come on now, you know I'm not skinny. you can replace especially with because...
Why? I didn't see much current...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*The discharge shore*

U cannot i repeat cannot fish anywhere near that shoreline unless in a boat they will prosecute you for trespassing


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

We boated there once and ran out of fuel in a jon boat close to shore. Partner (who is heavy) jumped out to push and sank to his knees in mud, then I got out and sank past my ankles. I should have said heavy- sorry. But we weren't looking for places to wade so maybe you can.

However, I have seen your boy CT wade fish in rocky areas. He stumbled so many times and went under a few times that I'm not sure you should allow him to wade anywhere. I can't remember if he made me promise not to tell but we are talking safty here so...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Lipyourown said:


> We boated there once and ran out of fuel in a jon boat close to shore. Partner (who is heavy) jumped out to push and sank to his knees in mud, then I got out and sank past my ankles. I should have said heavy- sorry. But we weren't looking for places to wade so maybe you can.
> 
> However, I have seen your boy CT wade fish in rocky areas. He stumbled so many times and went under a few times that I'm not sure you should allow him to wade anywhere. I can't remember if he made me promise not to tell but we are talking safty here so...


Yes, I remember this one time at the ocean when CT was wading and...


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

anyone has recent Rock report there? Thanks...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> U cannot i repeat cannot fish anywhere near that shoreline unless in a boat they will prosecute you for trespassing


What shoreline are you referring to? Where Husky was fishing? I'm lost...

MYT


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

The place is south of where Husky was fishing. It's on the other side of the 301 bridge. Hope that helps ya. I hate to be lost myself!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

There is beach to fish all the way over to the bridge. You could try casting under the bridge, but don't know if that would get you close enough. Prob need boat for that...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

How often you fish over there Husky? You usually do pretty good, I fished that area by boat some years back.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That was my first time. I'll be back again.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Tag Along*

As the water temp. drops it should get good until the commercial nets. I wouldn't mind going over for a change of pace and get out of the house. I just live a little north of you. If not intruding let me know when you plan to go might tag along.


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

All I got were big cats so far...What's the bait for this area? Thanks...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I got the striper pretty early in the morning. Then it was all cats and white perch after that. I'd use fresh cut bait if I were you.

I'm fishing tomorrow, but it looks like I'll be hitting the bay...


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

The east wind blowing toward the VA side today where I fish....Caught a really fat 27 incher....Finally some fresh fish meat for dinner!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

27? Nice catch! So you were on the MD or the VA side?


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> 27? Nice catch! So you were on the MD or the VA side?


Thanks, yes, VA side....:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

heading down that way friday around 0600, anyone going to be fishing?


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Here's the deal*

I used to fish both sides in the past. The Md side is deeper and there's a nice current flow on that side. Great in winter because of the warm water discharge at the power plant. The Va side is very shallow. You can walk out over 100 yards and only be chest high...BUT...there's an oyster bed there so it does draw rockfish.


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was away past week...Anyone else caught any more on MD side? Thanks...


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone caught any more rock on MD side? Thanks...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I don't think anyone has been fishing. It's been a little cold.


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone caught any more rock on MD side? I guess the nets are in the water now? Thanks...


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

for someone who's never been out to the 301 bridge. ive' been going to piney point and pt lookout mainly. it sounds like aqua land is on the md side....so fishers who fish on the va side,,, is it a public park,, or what type of public land?? for someone who's never fished there, can someone let me know where to go around there? and any bloodworms stores that don't rip you off.

i'll be heading out and checking it out next week,,, if someone can give me a fishing for dummies directions on where husky fished ? seems like a good spot


were you bottom fishing or using floaters?


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

so it's pretty secluded there? not alot people during the warmer season? can you grill out ,, portable? how far was the walk after you parked?


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

no good so far.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Triple,

Don't know about cheap BW's. Just about anywhere you go, it'll probably cost you over $10 a dozen.

Aqualand is basically a marina. It's off the last exit (route 301) before you cross Harry Nice bridge to VA. You pay to get in and park your car by the water. At dawn the place closes and they will kick you out. It can be a good place for croakers.

On the VA side is the public park. It's really shallow and I personally will not waste my time there. You can go clamming though!! Anyway, at dusk, the cops will kick people out of the park. Yes, you can have a cookout there and there are picnic tables. Good place to take your kids out and play in the water.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks tuna.. i checked it out today,,no luck.. tried nights, fakes, and perch... cops came and checked license already. do you know how much it is to get a overnight permit on the beach?

thanks to huskymd for his pics. where at the aqua did you catch that rock??


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

tuna had a bad experience with bloodworms at 7 11's and north beach (13 bones)!!!! 4-5 bait shop.. paid for dozen, only got skinny. pays to look inside b4 you buy for sure!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Triple,

For Aqualand, the only way for you to fish overnight is to camp there. There is a campground and is owned by the same folks I believe.

There are few tackle shops around North Beach. The closest one is Tylers. But before that, there is one called Bay Sports. It's right off of rt260 after you merge from rt4.

Compare to all of the BW's like I said, no one beats Cheverly. 7-11's type stores are great as a last resort.

The striper that Husky caught is from the MD side. Don't get too caught up with that because, in the Bay, spring time is your best bet to catch one and that's a catch and release season. But when season starts, it's VERY difficult to get a keeper until fall season starts. If striper is what you want, you may need to take a long, long drive.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks tunafish..

you seem very experienced. im curious to where your fav spots are? and where you fish often and what you use.

15 bones to put a tent isn't that bad at aqua. the cop there said that they rented boats. do you know if they do and what kind and how much? 

i dont remember the store but i know it was on a busy street next to some boats. 

whats the name and address of this store in cheverly????i've seen the worms and someone gave the direciotn 495 from va ... .take the 202 exit.. then im lost...?/ please help!~


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

tripleheetheet said:


> thanks tunafish..
> 
> you seem very experienced. im curious to where your fav spots are? and where you fish often and what you use.
> 
> ...


I have alot of favorite places and they're spread out. 
This is for weekends:
In the spring around late April or early May, I like fishing at Sandy Hook (it's in New Jersey) for stripers (between 30''-38'') and monster blues (between 30'' -34'' inches). In Summer, I'd fish in Delaware Seashore State Park for Whiting, blues, flounder, or Brigantine NJ for for Sea Mullet/Whiting/Roundhead.

For weekdays, I'll stay close to home and fish at SPSP for any panfish (Croakers, Spots, and Blues) 

In the fall, I may be somewhere in Jersey beaches for the stripers and chopper blues (again them gators).

In the late fall (between October-December), I'll fish in Lewes Delaware for lings.

And I usually take a trip or two to Outer Banks for panfish like, whitings and pompano.

Anyway, back to your question, Cheverly Sports address is:
5621 Landover Rd
Hyattsville, MD. 20784

Aqualand does rent john boats. I rented it once and forgot how much.

What do I use? I always bring my 2 surf rods with me. They're both 11'9'' and I throw a 6ozs regardless what I target. I also make my own hi/lo rigs. For throwing lures, I bring either mine 6'6'' for flounders or 8'6'' for blues or stripers.

If the weather will be snotty, I'll bring mine 12'6'' and throw 8 or 10ozs depending how bad the condition is.










The left one is mine, the right one is store bought.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

sweet...thanks tuna


----------

